# Nano Cube to Fluval Edge



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all, I just swapped from a 50 litre Cube to a Fluval Edge...
Still all low-tech...

Link to my journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195794

If you need any help with the Fluval Edge, give me a yell... I've learnt so much setting this baby up for a low tech planted tank...


What's in it: 

*Flora:*
Hygrophila corymbosa
Anubias nana
Echinodorus amazonicus
Anubias barteri 
Cryptocory​ne wendtii tropica 
Banana Lily
Micro-Sword Grass

*Fauna:*
1 Male Betta
6 Cloud minnows
8 Cardinals


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's beautiful. I love the white substrate.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with the above comment, tank looks stunning!!!! Makes me want to get white sand for my tank lol....


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks all. The substrate is coral sand. One thing to remember though is coral sand will push the ph to around 7-8. So if your tap water has a high ph, like our in Sydney ... And your plants and fish are used to it, coral sand is ok to use and it will keep the ph stable.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

I love this tank! The tank, the Vase with the plants, dark console, awesome space!


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Amandas tank said:


> I love this tank! The tank, the Vase with the plants, dark console, awesome space!


Awww. Thanks Amanda.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Your welcome  I would like to have something like this.


----------



## jeander (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow this looks like an advertising picture it looks so good. Great looking tank!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you all very much. It's very appreciated. Im very proud of it and my other tanks. We all know how difficult it is to maintain this interest... But we all know the amount of satisfaction it gives back.


----------

